# air gap cover- is it necessary?



## Shera (Nov 5, 2010)

What are the pros and cons of installing an air gap cover at a kitchen sink?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If you using Granite and under-mount sink or one piece top and sink combination like Corian tops, be sure the edge area around the sink is big enough to install that Faucet, because they require a bigger hole and if the edge is narrow it could crack or not have enough space.
They also have a separate air gap that can be installed on the system if you cannot install with the Faucet but you have to make sure whoever installs it knows what they doing and that is code aproved... 
I think Air Gap International is the best way to go and most likely it will meet local plumbing code.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

That's all I put in are the AGI units. The plastic is easily twice the quality as the kohler airgaps. The discharge hose can often times put pressure on the AG and when it gets bumped while doing dishes the airgaps can come loose. 

With the AGI unit the plastic threads are stronger and hold much better.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## skitian (Feb 5, 2011)

In Maryland, we don't have to use an air gap from the dish washer any more, as long as the discharge hose is strapped up as high as possible in the cabinet before it connects to the disposal, or branch tail piece. I usually just drill my hole in the side of the cabinet up high for the discharge hose.


----------



## Sharkbiter (Mar 3, 2011)

I am finding that most dishwashers now have built in check vavles.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

We do not require an air gap on our dishwashers either,however our drain lines need to be strapped as high as we can.
I drill my hole in the bottom of the base cabinet and strap it up to the side of the cabinet to the top of the drain rolls off the bottom of the counter top. I usually use talon hooks.
Most high end dishwashers have a built in rubber check valve in conjunction with a drain hose rolled high on the side of the dishwasher this is supposed to be the same as an air gap. The inspector must have x-Ray vision,how can he possibly see this with a dishwasher that is installed?


----------

